# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Новая счета-фактуры для 1с  БП редакция 1.6

## Dim2010

Всем привет. может кто сталкивался. У меня плтформа 8.2 БП редакция 1.6 с этого года нужно новые счета фактуры выдавать есть ли у кого внешняя обработка именно для редакции1.6?  Загружаю из 2.0 редакции. выдаёт ошибки. Может кто слакивался подскажити. или вышлети внешнию обработку именно для Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.31.1)? 
Зарание благодарю.

----------


## qqq111qqq

В 1.6 перечисление называется "НДСВидСчетаФактуры", а в 32 релизе бухгалтерии 2.0 это перечисление переименовали как "ВидСчетаФактурыВыставлен  ого".
Поменяй название во внешней своей печатной форме счёт-фактуры, которая у тебя из 2.0

----------


## Марина191

> В 1.6 перечисление называется "НДСВидСчетаФактуры", а в 32 релизе бухгалтерии 2.0 это перечисление переименовали как "ВидСчетаФактурыВыставлен  ого".
> Поменяй название во внешней своей печатной форме счёт-фактуры, которая у тебя из 2.0



Подскажите, пожалуйста, а где нужно-то это название поменятьИИ((((

----------


## lomshakov

> В 1.6 перечисление называется "НДСВидСчетаФактуры", а в 32 релизе бухгалтерии 2.0 это перечисление переименовали как "ВидСчетаФактурыВыставлен  ого".
> Поменяй название во внешней своей печатной форме счёт-фактуры, которая у тебя из 2.0


Поменяй название во внешней своей печатной форме счёт-фактуры, которая у тебя из 2.0 "
После замены выдает:
"Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
Поле объекта не обнаружено (Корректировочный)"
Подскажите, правильно ли я понимаю, что надо в перечислении НДСВидСчетаФактуры добавить значение "Корректировочный"? При добавлении выдает другую ошибку.

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## qqq111qqq

В 2.0 перечисление ВидСчетаФактурыВыставленн  ого имеет следующие значения: НаРеализацию, НаАванс, НаСуммовуюРазницу, НалоговыйАгент, Корректировочный.
В счёт-фактуре из 2.0 нет ссылок на значение ВидСчетаФактурыВыставленн  ого.Корректировочный;

----------


## lomshakov

> В 2.0 перечисление ВидСчетаФактурыВыставленн  ого имеет следующие значения: НаРеализацию, НаАванс, НаСуммовуюРазницу, НалоговыйАгент, Корректировочный.
> В счёт-фактуре из 2.0 нет ссылок на значение ВидСчетаФактурыВыставленн  ого.Корректировочный;


Еще раз проверил, счет-факутра для БП 2.0 взята с сайта 1С, в Функция Печать() Экспорт - Перечисления.ВидСчетаФакт  рыВыставленного.Корректир  овочный меняю на НДСВидСчетаФактуры

выдает
Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
Поле объекта не обнаружено (Корректировочный)

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## Марина191

Ребятаааааааа.....Так всё-таки нет вариантов подгрузить внешнюю печатную форму новой счет-фактуры в БП редакции 1.6 , но под платформу 8.2ИИ оч нужно(((((Пробовала с 2.0 взять, но после подключения выдает ошибку(((( Помогите, пожалуйста(

----------


## taurus2790

Доброе утро. Выложите пожалуйста счёт фактуры на 8.2 БП 2.0 и как установить?

----------


## lomshakov

> Доброе утро. Выложите пожалуйста счёт фактуры на 8.2 БП 2.0 и как установить?


Есть тема на форуме, сейчас найти не могу, к файлу прилагается инструкция

----------

root7 (13.05.2018), taurus2790 (09.02.2012)

----------


## taurus2790

*lomshakov*, попробую найти, но пака без результатно(

---------- Post added at 09:53 ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 ----------

Блин, такая же проблема и в унф, тоже нужен новый счёт фактуры, есть у кого?

----------

